# Networking - so important



## Alicia Scott (Sep 20, 2011)

I am up in the middle of the night because of a new medication I was put on today. So, what did I do? I came to the AAPC networking site to soak up some knowledge. I am getting ready to go back to bed but I wanted to post before I do about how important I think networking is. 

We are so lucky to be a part of an organization that not only gives us this forum to network but also that the members are so willing to share experience and knowledge. Coders never stop learning. Just when you think you have a handle on coding they go and change things on you. Our technology and discovery of new diseases as well as treatments means we as medical professionals have to constantly be reading and learning. 

I can't tell you all the things I learned in these early hours reading posts and responses. I would urge everyone to take advantage of this tool when ever you can. The AAPC makes a great home page at work. 

With all that being said I am off to bed. I am feeling a bit giddy at the moment. Maybe, if I can't sleep now I will write an article in my head about networking for the Coding Edge and send my doctor a thank you note instead of grumbling for keep me up.


----------



## jodismith (Sep 20, 2011)

Alicia-
You should definitely write an article for AAPC!  Networking is a valuable tool and it should continously be encouraged.  I also appreciate how you put a positive spin on the new meds keeping you up at night - it's always good to see the glass half full!
Jodi


----------



## Alicia Scott (Sep 20, 2011)

*Sleep*

I didn't get back to sleep after all. I was able to take a late nap though. Funny, my brain did finally go to sleep with me. 

Help me out with a title. 
Networking a valuable tool. (not catchy enough)
Networking = Free education
The value in networking

I am not good with titles.


----------



## ollielooya (Sep 21, 2011)

Alicia, I'm up late pouring thru the posts and archives.  I'm sure we're not alone.  After sorting thru all the advertisements for costly seminars, webinars and the likes, it's refreshing to be able to acquire SOME of that knowledge thru this forum.  Honestly, I still marvel at how expensive it is to stay up to date on the information needed to make sure we do our jobs well for our providers and wonder if there are coders and billers out there who don't have the luxury of having their education funded who yet can work at maximum efficiency.  ---Suzanne E. Byrum CPC


----------



## Alicia Scott (Sep 21, 2011)

*My students*

This is a problem for new coders. They are trying to get a position some place and as they look at the cost of CEUs, seminars and webinars I think they get very overwhelmed. Before my students hit the advanced coding stage i start explaining the cost of being a professional. Our college actually pays for AAPC membership for the students. I let them know what to expect so that they can start setting the funds aside then. As in any profession it can be expensive but if you want to be the best at what you do you should plan to soak up everything you can. 

That leads to another point that this networking helps with. It allows you to get opinions on seminars and such. Evaluating what you learned. I noticed feedback on the auditing boot camp. For some it really helped them and for others it did not. One can read the feedback and decide what will work for them. Also there are so many people here that can mentor. Some have even turned it into a profession. I keep mentioning Laureen's website www.codingconnection.org because I have set through a few of her webinars and her style is easy going and full of valuable information to help a coder pass the CPC exam. 

Last, I found a person here that has started a newsletter for auditors. How wonderful is that? A free (so far) eNewsletter to pass on knowledge we all can put to use.


----------



## LouStarks1 (Sep 21, 2011)

I'm new to the area, but called a couple of hospitals to see if CEU's were offered to coders. I was told that the hospital here used coders with associate degrees or 4 degree graduates. No information on whether CEU's were offered to someone not employed with the hospital.


----------



## kbartrom (Sep 22, 2011)

Alicia - can you share info regarding the eNewsletter for auditors?  Thank you!


----------



## Alicia Scott (Sep 22, 2011)

*Auditor's eNewsletter*

You can find the information on the Auditors section of the networking page. The author of the post is ARCPC9491

Do a search and I think you can find it. 

Good luck.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Oct 4, 2011)

*Is the Auditor Newsletter actually going out?*

I have not seen ARCPC9491 as an active participant in this forum for at least a year.  I signed up immediately when the auditing newsletter was announced.  Got one issue and never heard from them again.

Please be sure to check the ORIGINAL date of a posting before signing up / asking for copies of materials.  

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## Alicia Scott (Oct 5, 2011)

*Good advice*

That is good advice. I have not been paying attention to the original post dates. Some of these threads are much older then I thought.


----------



## steels816 (Oct 7, 2011)

I feel that networking is very important.  I try and go to the meetings once a month since I am a student member and I will be taking the CPC exam next year.  I am enjoying the different speakers we have. I have a degree in Medical Assisting but work for a life insurance company right now.  I am hoping to get a job in the hospital and get an entry level job and work myself up in coding.


----------

